# A few pics



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt26 ... x275-1.jpg

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt26 ... Max190.jpg

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt26 ... Max272.jpg

Sorry I didnt get them in the right order...

M Valentino was born Valentines day. Hopefully he will be our new herd sire. 
Almost lost "Sissy" had to bring her into the house temp dangerously low. She is now a 3mo old royal pain.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice looking kids :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice goaties....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey & Tothboers!

It looks like such a peaceful picture but Sissy was struggling with taking that colostrum!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Stacey & Tothboers!
> 
> It looks like such a peaceful picture but Sissy was struggling with taking that colostrum!


Your welcome.... :wink:

How's the baby taking the colostrum now....any luck? :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she is now a 3mo old Royal Pain! She goes through any gate or door we open..asked hubby not to let her out to follow us around like a puppy while doing other chores.
http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt26 ... Max270.jpg

And a front shot of my beloved Valentino
http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt26 ... Max265.jpg


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice..........  :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW they are sure filling out nice. Congratulations.


----------

